# Perparing land for seeding?



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

Hello,
I'm needing ideas or thought's for what to do with my land. It has always just been a row crop field full of sand spurs, other unknown weeds and row hills. Now we're planning on building a house and I want to get to the landscaping. I plan on burning it off this winter then harrowing maybe a couple times thru the rest of the year til June. Will this idea work to KILL the SAND SPURS?



T


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm not sure what sand spurs are but what you suggest is a good start. I would spread a good winter cover grass such as winter rye mixed with other perenial grass seed as well as fertilizer and perhaps lime if needed and disk up the soil to a fine dusty texture.

Top is off by spreading straw over everything to help retain moisture and stablilize the soil. If the sand spurs or other unwanted vegetation come up afterwards; you will have to spot spray or perhaps treat the entire area with some type of grass friendly herbicide if required by a large outbreak. You may have to resort to glyphosphate to kill the sand spurs. 

Controlling Sandspurs in Bermuda Pastures & Hay Fields


----------

